# Tesamorelin...Is it worth taking 1 month?



## smallfatdaddy (Nov 15, 2022)

I am currently and have been for 6 months taking 30 mg daily of Armour Thyroid and .05 of Test twice a week. The Tesamorelin is a little pricey but I could swing it for a month. My question is, is it something that is worth taking for only 1 month?
I had my blood work done before starting and about two weeks ago if that is relevant. Testosterone went from 642 to 1409.
43 - 6'1'' 187


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 15, 2022)

I guess that all depends? How much is pricey and is it quality Tesamorelin? 
I’ve stumbled across this stuff. It’s good and worth it in my mind.


----------



## smallfatdaddy (Nov 15, 2022)

@biggerben692000 I am new and was not sure if we could put a price. But oh well... $475 for the month and it is through a reputable HRT clinic. 
My main question is it something you can do for one month?


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 15, 2022)

Well, insurance companies, for the most part, won’t cover the cost of this Egrifta for the HIV patient. They will cover the 4 kits of Serostim.
It’s been determined that when the patient stops taking the Egrifta, no matter how long it’s been taken, that the visceral fat it’s prescribed to combat will return like it never left.  Big Insurance gets to file the product under “Cosmetic” procedure/product. 

Now, you’re not running your Tes to combat visceral fat, specifically, so your goals may make it worth your while but I would imagine 1(month) and done won’t do much in the grand scheme of things.


----------

